# One Cheque / Four Cheques



## percassi (Apr 30, 2009)

Am about to move to Dubai after a number of years in Kuwait and started villa hunting. What is the situation with paying rent for a villa ? Landlords used to demand one cheque but is that still the case - could I expect to pay in four cheques. Your real experiences on the ground appreciated.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It really depends on the LL and what agreement you come to. Many will try to charge more, for mroe cheques. I pay in 2.


----------



## raddragon (Aug 1, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> It really depends on the LL and what agreement you come to. Many will try to charge more, for mroe cheques. I pay in 2.


Just curious as I'm potentially moving to Dubai in late September/October. 

In terms of an apartment, how many months in advance is usually required as a down payment? Is 4 - 6 months of rent in advance common?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

raddragon said:


> Just curious as I'm potentially moving to Dubai in late September/October.
> 
> In terms of an apartment, how many months in advance is usually required as a down payment? Is 4 - 6 months of rent in advance common?


a deposit is usually one months rent, or so. Can vary.

As for 'advance payment', you will generally have to pay the full rent in advance.
Either - one cheque for the full amount, or a series of cheques (2,3 or 4) post dated to the appropriate dates.
Make sure the cash is in the account in 4 / 6 months time!

it is extremely unlikely that you'll find anyone letting you pay monthly.

Rent is the biggest 'up front' comittment to coming here. Some employers help, and some dont. Make sure you know if you will get an advance off your employer before you come. if you dont, make sure you have the funds available to stump up a full year's rent.


----------



## clscoza (Mar 19, 2013)

*One cheque*

I have been looking around for a while now and a LL that allows more than one cheque is extremely rare. If the option of 2+ cheques is offered then the negotiation is around paying more. 

My company immediately pays the first 6 months rent into my account and six months later the balance. I am currently investigating the loan options created for this purpose (all banks seem to have a rent loan scheme) and don't forget the security deposit and agents fees (approx 5% and 5%).

Hope that this helps.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

yup.
One chq is the general rule.
Otherwise expect to pay about 5,000 mark for 2 cheques if the landlord accepts.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Everything is negotiable. Don't be pushed into paying more for more cheques - that's bad form.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

norampin said:


> yup.
> One chq is the general rule.
> Otherwise expect to pay about 5,000 mark for 2 cheques if the landlord accepts.


We actually negotiated 5000 DHS less in annual rent AND we pay in four cheques (they asked for 1-2).

I'm hoping that people here would see some sense and quit the outdated cheque payments. It would be so much easier with standing order/ direct debit paying monthly.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

We were asked for 4 cheques. 
We did not have to negotiate this position.

It all depends on the landlord, and how reasonable, or otherwise, they are.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

One more thing regarding negotiating the cheques on renewal.
Four cheques is the default if landlord and tenant can't agree, according to RERA.


----------



## clscoza (Mar 19, 2013)

*Thanks*

I am negotiating but it seems like there many bullies and most agents are not any better. 

In the area that I am looking it seems like if you don't like it... "sorry for you" simply because there are many people standing inline... 

I am not sure that I buy this but let's see how things go.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Agents assume (rightly in many cases) that a great deal of their 'customers' are 'fresh off the boat' and will believe anything.
Generally, people have between 2 weeks and 2 months from arrival at DXB in their brand new flip flops to find a place (and often a school as well) and agents know that prospective tenants are up against the clock.

Stick at it, be informed, and don't take any sh*t.
First sign of grief, ditch the Agent and find a new one. Do not give them 'another chance'


For what it's worth, i used Cluttons, on recomendation of others, and would recomend them to anyone.
very professional. no hidden fees or last minute bombshells.
They dealt with the Lease, DEWA registration, Ejari, Landlord, etc, and did not charge a penny over their standard percentage. They continued to answer the phone after completion of the deal, and even phoned to make sure all was good afterwards. 
Worth a call, even if they do not appear to have what you want on their website. What i got was not on their website.


----------



## clscoza (Mar 19, 2013)

*Done deal*

I signed for my place today. The LL took 2 cheques with zero added to the price. So a little patience and taking a stand worked for me.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

